# DAM Fliegenrolle 5206



## Hafenkante (17. März 2022)

Moin,
ich habe die obengenannte Rolle von einem verstorbenen Kunden übernommen,da ich ihn leider nicht mehr fragen kann würde mich interessieren ob mir hier jemand weiter helfen kann.
Kennt ihr eventuell die Schnurklasse und das Baujahr der Rolle?Die Suchfunktion hat leider nichts ergeben.Die Rolle funktioniert einwandfrei und soll auch benutzt werden .
Ich hoffe auf fachkundige Hilfe,gruß Bernd


----------



## Mescalero (17. März 2022)

Die heute verwendeten Schnurklassen wurden erst Ende der 50er definiert. Die Rolle ist womöglich noch älter?


----------



## Mikesch (17. März 2022)

Die dürfte aus den 70ern sein, glaube ich, da Sie meiner ersten Fliegenrolle ähnlich sieht..


----------



## Hecht100+ (17. März 2022)

Sollte zwischen 1965 und 1966 gewesen sein, Schnurklasse müßte 5 bis 7 sein. ,


----------



## Hecht100+ (17. März 2022)

Nachfolgerin war die Quick 55, da sollte es mehr Daten geben


----------



## Hafenkante (17. März 2022)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Sollte zwischen 1965 und 1966 gewesen sein, Schnurklasse müßte 5 bis 7 sein. ,


Danke,dann bin ich schon etwas schlauer  ,
gruß Bernd


----------



## eiszeit (17. März 2022)

Hafenkante schrieb:


> Moin,
> ich habe die obengenannte Rolle von einem verstorbenen Kunden übernommen,da ich ihn leider nicht mehr fragen kann würde mich interessieren ob mir hier jemand weiter helfen kann.
> Kennt ihr eventuell die Schnurklasse und das Baujahr der Rolle?Die Suchfunktion hat leider nichts ergeben.Die Rolle funktioniert einwandfrei und soll auch benutzt werden .
> Ich hoffe auf fachkundige Hilfe,gruß Bernd


AFTM Kl. 7 , Bj. ab 1966/67,

die 5202 hatte AFTM Kl. 5 und die 5204 hatte AFTM Kl. 6


----------



## Hafenkante (17. März 2022)

eiszeit schrieb:


> AFTM Kl. 7 , Bj. ab 1966/67,
> 
> die 5202 hatte AFTM Kl. 5 und die 5204 hatte AFTM Kl. 6


Ich danke Dir , passt perfekt ich wollte mir eh noch ein Klasse 7 Stöckchen zulegen


----------

